

Chimps should be recognized as 'legal persons,' lawsuits claim  - epenn
http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/03/us/chimpanzee-legal-person-lawsuits/index.html?sr=sharebar_facebook

======
Randgalt
As soon as Chimps start observing my rights, I'll start observing theirs.

